# gutted



## rossie (Aug 15, 2013)

after loosing 18 pound i put on a pound this week at slim world...dont know how.....so upset.....


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2013)

rossie said:


> after loosing 18 pound i put on a pound this week at slim world...dont know how.....so upset.....



Rossie, a pound can come and go very easily, so don't let this get you down. It sounds like you might have hit a bit of a plateau, but that doesn't mean you won't have continued success as long as you stick to your plan


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi Rossie, sorry to say but it happens!  If you really didn't make any mistakes with weighing/measuring/counting, it will come off again quickly.  I know this is true because I've been there.

If it's any consolation, I took my eye completely off the ball last week.  I expected to gain up to 3 lbs.  It turned out to be a whopping 6!!! 

Back to basics this week, I'm going to revisit the books to make sure I'm counting everything properly and not allow myself any treats that I 'forget' to count!


----------



## rossie (Aug 16, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Hi Rossie, sorry to say but it happens!  If you really didn't make any mistakes with weighing/measuring/counting, it will come off again quickly.  I know this is true because I've been there.
> 
> If it's any consolation, I took my eye completely off the ball last week.  I expected to gain up to 3 lbs.  It turned out to be a whopping 6!!!
> 
> Back to basics this week, I'm going to revisit the books to make sure I'm counting everything properly and not allow myself any treats that I 'forget' to count!



yes i didnt use my weekly planner and guessed some..so asume thats it...also having trouble drinking water..its so boring.....think i need to add something to make it easier to drink....xxx thanksLee...and Northener...will hope for better on wednesday....x


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 16, 2013)

rossie said:


> yes i didnt use my weekly planner and guessed some..so asume thats it...also having trouble drinking water..its so boring.....think i need to add something to make it easier to drink....xxx thanksLee...and Northener...will hope for better on wednesday....x


How about 'no added sugar' squash instead of plain water?  Or iced tea (I posted my recipe in the Food & Carbs thread a while ago.  Or for a hot alternative, you could try fruit or herbal infusions (you make them like tea, but don't add milk).


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi Rossie,

I just wanted to say that I was losing weight for around 18months. In that time the graph looked a bit like a sawtooth (with a general trend downwards).

You cannot expect to lose weight week in week out, it just isn't feasible for normal people.

That 1lb gain is truly nothing. Indeed if you are exercising it could be explained by you putting on muscle which is denser than fat.

Never beat yourself up about a weight gain, just make sure that you keep going until your final weight is achieved. It isn't a race!!

Here's to your final success .... which you WILL achieve.

Best wishes,

Andy


----------

